# Gaggia Classic 2015 cleaning the Brew Head Valve



## Dara Mullally (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi,

I am trying to clean my Gaggia Classic 2015 and I cannot remove the brew head valve. Its completely jammed. I have tried to use a coin to turn it but it just bends the coin.

I have seen a video where someone has a tool that seems to turn it quite easily. Does anyone know what this tool is called (not the screwdriver!, the tool used for removing the 2nd part):






Does anyone else have trouble unscrewing this?

Dara


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

I have just spent the past couple of hours looking into the same thing!

Im stripping down a cubika and have the same problem 🤦‍♂️

Closest I've found is something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00C7TIAC2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ZujNFbS15RFKF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

but unsure of how suitable that may be.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

How wide? would an SL8 fit?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184096964998


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

HDAV said:


> How wide? would an SL8 fit?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184096964998


 That's not a bad shout, i will have a measure for myself and see


----------



## Dara Mullally (Oct 25, 2020)

HDAV said:


> How wide? would an SL8 fit?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184096964998


 Thanks. That looks like it should do the job.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If you buy a 3 pack I'll take a spare one as my fee 😉

screwfix or local tool shop May have them on the shelf if you don't want to wait for eBay delivery


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

It's just a big flat head screwdriver you need.

It suffers from a bit of stiction and needs a rigid stiff driver to break it. It's not hard tbh.

If you are buying spares, stay away from eBay and just get genuine Gaggia parts. A new spring and mushroom valve are worthwhile.

Great machines IMHO.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Sorry, don't want to hijack your thread..


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

@Dara Mullally width on my cubika is about 12mm - those bits are 8mm wide, you sure that will fit?


----------



## Dara Mullally (Oct 25, 2020)

Doof said:


> @Dara Mullally width on my cubika is about 12mm - those bits are 8mm wide, you sure that will fit?


 No problem, we are both in the same boat. I haven't measure mine but I am hopeful that the extra few mms might help.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

These are probably the answer ..........https://workshopping.co.uk/premier-hand-tools/screwdriver-bits-only/plain-slotted-screwdriver-bits/draper-10818-12mm-plain-slot-impact-screwdriver-bit?gclid=Cj0KCQjwlvT8BRDeARIsAACRFiV4pjkxGdye83rGLIFKJC-nUq5eq1glGwSa0copXKFI7EtJyH6PEQsaAkC1EALw_wcB or as suggested a big flat blade or a piece of steel the right size, need to measure the slot really

Easier to find locally https://www.diy.com/departments/magnusson-standard-slotted-screwdriver-sl-12-0mm/1782640_BQ.prd?storeId=1247&ds_rl=1272379&ds_rl=1272409&ds_rl=1272379&gclid=Cj0KCQjwlvT8BRDeARIsAACRFiXPCaNLBs9VfgO-5mFkD_CuKS3o8MQDdqkpf1I1fuHTRXdU3Ldntl8aAgU4EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks @HDAV I'm going to pick up one of those, its 12mm across and everything else I've tried has failed


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The item used in the video (special tool ) looks like a '' FLATBIT'' for drilling wood , with hex shank it could be used with a spannner.  :exit:


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Can you not try a coin or c form washer held in a set of mole grips or locking pliers?

Get someone else to hold the machine body, use one hand to push down and the other to turn.


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

looks like an offset (angled) striking wrench to me, had a shufty in my kit but don't appear to have one, but, if you just wanted the end - you could always try a pack of these:

cheap and cheerful


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> :exit: The item used in the video (special tool ) looks like a '' FLATBIT'' for drilling wood , with hex shank it could be used with a spannner.


 Correction (only saw the end of vid/ tool). Actually looks more like a modified plug spanner for garden machinery (chainsaw/ mower etc) with the end ground to suit ?


----------



## Dara Mullally (Oct 25, 2020)

@Doof, I bought a 10mm long screwdriver in B&Q and that did the trick


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

10mm wide tip?


----------



## Dara Mullally (Oct 25, 2020)

HDAV said:


> 10mm wide tip?


 Yes, my local B&Q didn't have a long handle 12mm so I bought this 10mm one.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks @Dara Mullally hoping to swing by B&Q today to give it a crack


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

So the 12mm screwdriver is not quite wide enough, it slips as you try to turn it. I found a bracket that fits across, bit still no luck getting this (insert expletive) thing out.

Seems the edges are bending slightly.. i have tried soaking in wd40 and still no joy.... running out of ideas now.


----------



## little_rob (Jun 3, 2020)

If you've got a spare socket of the right size, a hacksaw / angle grinder and some patience, you could make something like this but with 2 prongs - worked for me on bikes / chainsaws...

https://images.app.goo.gl/JLhQNPae98XtAh1K7


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Doof said:


> So the 12mm screwdriver is not quite wide enough, it slips as you try to turn it. I found a bracket that fits across, bit still no luck getting this (insert expletive) thing out.
> 
> Seems the edges are bending slightly.. i have tried soaking in wd40 and still no joy.... running out of ideas now.
> 
> View attachment 47472


 Just use the correct size screwdriver. Go to your local army navy store and pick up a large stub handled driver.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Just use the correct size screwdriver. Go to your local army navy store and pick up a large stub handled driver.


 I cannot seem to find anything wider than 12mm - Ive managed to get a 15mm wood drill bit in there which gives really good leverage, but the head is getting damaged while trying to turn.

Frustrated as ive cleaned and refurbed the whole machine, it was just leaking slightly from the group head valve, so have ended up here.....


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

as an off the shelf tool you probably wont, a bit of flat bar the right size width and thickness is what you need, any local metal suppliers or other hardware type place may help? Need to measure the slot though........ 3mm thick enough to fill the slot? https://www.metals4u.co.uk/materials/stainless-steel/stainless-steel-flat/60110-p?gclid=Cj0KCQiAhZT9BRDmARIsAN2E-J1dMKMT3IBMeq9E5v7oAQxqmMvdfhIwrqYH6GfGRt_OsbWhEuDAi-EaAvFWEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Doof said:


> I cannot seem to find anything wider than 12mm - Ive managed to get a 15mm wood drill bit in there which gives really good leverage, but the head is getting damaged while trying to turn.
> 
> Frustrated as ive cleaned and refurbed the whole machine, it was just leaking slightly from the group head valve, so have ended up here.....


 How wide is the slot / nut overall ? How wide is the goove ? / slot ?


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Measurements are:

Total opening width:21mm

Nut/head width:12mm

Slot opening:3mm

Gap around nut: around 3.5mm

I had a really good fit with a 15mm flat drill bit (the point fit in the gap without touching) i screwed the base into a piece of wood so i could have downward pressure and turn at the same time, however the slot is beginning damaged and it won't budge.

I think ive shagged it to be honest, it's not budging - a shame as the rest of the machine is in decent nick.

Thanks for the suggestions @HDAVand @El carajillo


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like a new brass bit needed as it's scrap an easy out (extractor can probably be deployed) just don't use a cheap one as if you break one off the. You are in real trouble the key now is not doing any more damage to the other components.....

something like this.......not recommending this set....

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-damaged-screw-extractor-set-8-pcs/20084?tc=TA7&ds_kid=92700046638549236&ds_rl=1243318&ds_rl=1241687&ds_rl=1245250&ds_rl=1245250&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0qWXtIjv7AIVjN_tCh2gzAKYEAQYASABEgKV0PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#product_additional_details_container


----------

